# How good is mighty empires?



## michzaber (Feb 6, 2011)

I have three good friends who I play fantasy with often. I'm wondering whether its worth it to get mighty empires since their around my house all the time. I read the old rules on the website and i'm wondering if the current version is as deeply detailed or dose it have no real rules like planetary empires?
Also is it worth it to maybe play with the old rules from the web?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

if you can find a gen compendium it was better


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

its funny with the new rules, havent seen the old rules so cant compare really


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

It was the prefered campaign setting for us till the Generals compendium came out. Still look it over every once in a while.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

If you can get a group of people who can stick it out it gets pretty fun. its nice when you start seeing defined borders and invasions that mean things.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

We have had as many as 12 players in our campaign group. We start with mighty empires rules and a board (although one of our members fiqured out how to put the campaign map online where the owner can be identified and the upgrades identified by clicking on each tile) then fix and revise the rules as we see necessary. We added a bunch of additional events to accomodate the number of players and to allow for more diversity of choices and modified some of the army-specific rules and goofy magic a little bit. The winning conditions in 8th edition don't make as much sense to the game (were poorly written and revised wiht an insert before the book was even issued), so we devised alternative victory conditions within the six scenarios in 8th edition to allow for draws, minor victories, major victories and massacres consistent with the might empires game. We devised a random terrain chart for 8th edition that had some chance of magic terrain but was far more balanced and avoided having too much magic terrain. Some players simply brought their own terrain and alternated placing terrain of their choice (could not be magical) based on D6+4 terrain units. We also tried to make sure that the largest empire didn't get too big of advantages. We played out three years worth in a single year (about one month for each season but the winter season could be collapsed into the fall results and spring season preliminaries). It was fun but toward the end the players not doing well will tend to wane in their enthusiam and a group that large can be hard to coordinate. 

One twist we are devising for our proposed upcoming campaign is having each challenge based on preset army lists and requiring a war bands game with bonuses for the winner as part of the challenge. We are allowing players to choose different armies over time but are requiring that army lists be chosen and fixed (not disclosed other than army book choice) before challenges. We also are considering a 1500 point and then a 2500 point battle. Thus, each round each pair of challengers will fight one war band battle for position, one preliminary battle and one major battle. The idea is to create more of a narrative and context to the challenge (like part of the advanced units meeting to fight for position) so that the two players fight a series of battles at different points levels and can split empire points better. 

The point is that the game is what you make it. Use the devised rules for mighty empires and the BRB rules as simply a guide to work from.


----------



## bunkertube (Sep 19, 2011)

I found mighty empires was great for writing your own campaign with, mainly just have movement turns on the board until one person contacts another, and battle for that land tile.


----------

